# Do space marines drink beer?



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

If so do they brew it themselves? And seriously what would be the alcohol content of that stuff? It would burn a hole through a guards stomach :alcoholic:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Alcohol, as with most poisons, doesn't really affect Space Marines. So with the notable exception of Fenrisian Ale (which is purposely designed to suppress the Astartes ability to metabolise poisons) Marines can pretty much drink what they want and not get drunk.

So they DO drink beer for the taste not the 'beer-goggles' :biggrin:


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

who drinks for the taste hehehehe, na i suppose it would be alright. i could enjoy my jim beam without feeling it :victory:


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL, refer to WOLFS HONOUR or in any of the space wolf supporting fiction novels, they brew it themselves and because of their... overly built physique, they could drink a thousand kegs before feeeling anything


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow :shok: I now wish I was a Space Wolf :biggrin:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Space Wolves = Space Vikings = MEAD, YOU BASTARDS! NEED MORE MEAD!

Heheh. Vikings rule.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, that space-wolf stuff is suppose to be pretty strong. Leman Russ is renown for getting so drunk he can barely stand. Also, he beat the Emperor at a drinking contest.



Micklez said:


> who drinks for the taste hehehehe


Non-English speaking peoples who actually take pride in the taste of their beer? Like Germans. Or the ancient Egyptians?


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> Non-English speaking peoples who actually take pride in the taste of their beer? Like Germans. Or the ancient Egyptians?


You have to remember though, that was in a different era. "Now come the days of the pissheads, may they be blessed" -Gandalf


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Space Wolves drink....a lot....a lot a lot. they are space vikings for fucks sakes! they dont drink pansy ass wine like the ultramarines or imperial fists they drink the good shit that can actaully get a space marine wasted! God i loves space wolves.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Imagine a drunk space marine... "Hey wh-what is that (Hic) it looks like a -a chaos space marine... lets shoot it!" bang "oops, sorry chaplin!"
Now that'd be a book i'd read. :grin:
DarknessWithin


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

CamTheApostle said:


> Yeah, that space-wolf stuff is suppose to be pretty strong. Leman Russ is renown for getting so drunk he can barely stand. Also, he beat the Emperor at a drinking contest.
> 
> Non-English speaking peoples who actually take pride in the taste of their beer? Like Germans. Or the ancient Egyptians?


Yuck ancient Egyptian beer wasn't drank for taste, it had to be drank through a straw to avoid the floaty bits, and it was warm and flat, but it was better than drinking water from the river, where people went #1 & #2's.

Now German beer, now you are on to something!! :grin:


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

NecronCowboy said:


> Yuck ancient Egyptian beer wasn't drank for taste, it had to be drank through a straw to avoid the floaty bits, and it was warm and flat, but it was better than drinking water from the river, where people went #1 & #2's.
> 
> Now German beer, now you are on to something!! :grin:


Obviously, someone never watched the Beer episode of Modern Marvels. :biggrin: According to said program (which I watched while painting...), beer was big in ancient Egypt and was a major export.

So, if that carries over to the Tsons and their egyptian theme, would that mean that they made great beer? Thats it! That is why the Space Wolves really hated the Tsons! Because they made better beer and they wouldn't share the recipe. Secret of the Great Crusade revealed. :laugh:


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

CamTheApostle said:


> Obviously, someone never watched the Beer episode of Modern Marvels. :biggrin: According to said program (which I watched while painting...), beer was big in ancient Egypt and was a major export.
> 
> So, if that carries over to the Tsons and their egyptian theme, would that mean that they made great beer? Thats it! That is why the Space Wolves really hated the Tsons! Because they made better beer and they wouldn't share the recipe. Secret of the Great Crusade revealed. :laugh:


Actually I watched a history channel show a few days ago and that's where I got my info from, I think their point was that the beer was important not for it's taste, which would have been absolutly nothing like todays beer (picture miller lite flat, warm, and not filtered with chunks in it), but rather because the fermentation process sterilised it.

BTW, I can't think of anything better than steak, a beer, and an episode of modern marvels!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Miller Lite isn't beer it's 'weak chilled gnat's piss'.

And as far I'm aware the beer that's 'warm' and flat is Bitter and Ale, what you yanks refer to as beer is called Lager in the UK. I'm a fan of White Beers myself (i.e White Erdinger etc) or a Golden Bitter.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Miller Lite isn't beer it's 'weak chilled gnat's piss'.
> 
> And as far I'm aware the beer that's 'warm' and flat is Bitter and Ale, what you yanks refer to as beer is called Lager in the UK. I'm a fan of White Beers myself (i.e White Erdinger etc) or a Golden Bitter.


I'm not a yank, I'm a proper Welshman, just been living the yank lifestyle since I was 3, Irish Whiskey is my drink o choice.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> you yanks


Watch the 'Yank' comments, Limey. You may refer to me as a 'sooner', 'okie', 'southerner', 'your lordship', or simply 'God'. :grin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh no you called me a limey, ah the horror of being referred to by a derogatory name that stems from the old tradition of British Sailors eating lots of citrus fruits to stave off scurvy. You've really cut me deep there :laugh:








Yank


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Wanker would be a better term Cam. 

Who brews beer for SM's, is there an Ordus Brewerus?


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Oh no you called me a limey, ah the horror of being referred to by a derogatory name that stems from the old tradition of British Sailors eating lots of citrus fruits to stave off scurvy. You've really cut me deep there :laugh:
> 
> 
> Yank


:rofl:

But back on topic:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

As far as i am aware, the only marines to drink are space wolves(who are space pre-classic not just vikings!), and they add a special herb to repress the poision filter-magigys in their bodys, alowing them to get roaring drunk. Fenrisian beer, also know as beer of the gods, has been know to kill ordaniary humans.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Most mentioned the Space Wolf codex and Novels. Doesn't anyone remember in Battle for the Abyss, the intro of the Space Wolves is a Wolf Guard Leader pounding his Blood Claws with one hand and having a mug in the other? Also later on being sloppy drunk in his quarters?

Damn it, now I am thirsty.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

lol i could picture that..... a space wolf and Dark Angel having a face off because of the ancient fued between the two chapters..... and the space wolf is off this face like this guy:alcoholic: and the Dark Angel kicking his ass because the space wolf coundnt decide which one was the Dark Angel and which one was the tree


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Space Marines drink but metabolise the alcohol quicker due the poison handling implant. They hit that annoying point where you sober up while everyone else is drunk. On the plus side they hangovers are probably unknown to them. 

On the booze front I'm personally partial to ales more than lagers, Wychwood Hobgoblin is a particular favourite.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Stone Brewing Co's Arrogant bastard is damn good as is their smoked Russian porter. :biggrin:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Miller Lite isn't beer it's 'weak chilled gnat's piss'.
> 
> 
> > no, thats Keystone Light your thinking of.
> ...


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

well Space Wolves do for sure. i know for a fact Logan Grimnar was did! I was there. jk. but i think he had a drinking contest with the emperor when the emperor found him


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

yea space marines drink it was leman russ who had a drinking contest and the emperor called him a drunk fool


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Ah, yet another reason i love this hobby. Besides your all wrong, Jim Beam is the thing to drink.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> On the booze front I'm personally partial to ales more than lagers, Wychwood Hobgoblin is a particular favourite.


YES! Good man!

Anyway, as for the 'feud' between DA and SW, it's more of a 'friendly rivalry' now, isn't it?


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Micklez said:


> Ah, yet another reason i love this hobby. Besides your all wrong, Jim Beam is the thing to drink.


mixed drinks


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Micklez said:


> Ah, yet another reason i love this hobby. Besides your all wrong, Jim Beam is the thing to drink.


Ah lad, maybe one day you will grow up and drink Eagle Rare. A cookie if you can tell me the difference between a whiskey and bourbon without internet research.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Hells yeah Space Marines drink beer! You think they can kick so much ass without partying? The stuff they drink makes straight Vodka look like Kool Aid.

*Cpt. Galus lifts a tankard to his mouth and cries FOR THE EMPEROR before downing the whole thing*:drinks:


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

the idea of pissed sm makes me laugh and i think the space wolves booze is called wulfs mead but can't remember

...takes a sip from a mug of wulfs mead says 'this ain't so bad' hits after several seconds hits the ground dead...

go wolves!!!


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

mgtymouze said:


> Ah lad, maybe one day you will grow up and drink Eagle Rare. A cookie if you can tell me the difference between a whiskey and bourbon without internet research.


I'll take a stab at it, whiskey is smooth with smoky undercurrents with hints of spice and caramel. Bourbon is suitable to strip paint off of those old lead minis:grin:


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

how about all that stuff tasted baaadd mix drinks im telling you


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

mgtymouze said:


> Ah lad, maybe one day you will grow up and drink Eagle Rare. A cookie if you can tell me the difference between a whiskey and bourbon without internet research.


 
Does it have to do with the proportions AND mix of ingredients? Ratios of corn to wheat/rye/etc. I think I recall reading something about that many years ago - but I don't drink paint stripper (give me a good, neat single malt and I'm happy).


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

ummm a better question is, do they have stomachs?


----------



## Akat (Feb 3, 2009)

Better question is how did my Irish ancestors not come across vodka 1st? Its a drink made form potatoes.
Well grandma is rolling in her grave now.

The bad thing I would be concerned about drunk Space Marians are the angry drunks. Fluff wise a scout can mash up a battalion of IMPs (according to my friend who plays smurfs). I find that my Rugby playing cousin is unstoppable as is.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Actucally the difference is mostly the aging. Bourbon is aged in virgin casks only and is distilled in the US. The funny thing is all bourbon is whiskey but all whiskey is not bourbon.


----------



## Khaos_Omen (Jan 15, 2009)

Recommendation for the new Space Wolve codex (wargear)... Honey Mead- "Booze of the Russ..." adds +1 W and -1 Init. "sigh" i want too see that codex..............


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

ok i dont think any one has said this not all SM chapters ar allowed to drink as due to chapter master who desides the hole space wolf drinking fun could be told naw dont you guys drink by lognar at any point as it is stated in many thins about SM's


----------

